# Mail (6.6 1510) ne relève PLUS le courrier



## Mac-bergoux (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Difficile de savoir si je devais mettre ce topic dans bureautique ou bien Internet puisque cela concerne un peu les deux catégories... Alors j'espère ne pas m'être trompé, sinon je m'en excuse ^^ 

Voilà le problème : j'utilise l'application Mail (6.6 1510) sur mon Macbook Air et je rencontre, DEPUIS PEU, un problème de relève de courrier. (note : Mac OS X 10.8.5)

En effet, depuis le 1er Janvier (tout frais donc), j'ai pu recevoir sur ma boite mail Orange des emails (comme d'habitude) pour lesquels je suis prévenu sur mon smartphone.
Comme à mon habitude, je vais pour les ouvrir sur mon mac et lance donc Mail, l'application Mac. (je précise). Et là, pas d'email... *Alors que ça fait plusieurs mois que je l'utilise de la sorte, je n'ai pas eu de problème jusque là.*
J'ai essayé de vérifier les réglages de Mail mais rien d'anormal, pas de changement, de redémarrer mon Mac, des fois que le problème vienne de là (il faut savoir que je laisse mon mac généralement en veille, je ne l'éteins pas et mail reste donc "allumé" bien que j'en ferme la fenêtre).
Malgré cela, rien n'y a fait, lorsque je démarre Mail et je n'ai toujours plus de courrier.

Depuis, d'autres emails sont arrivé sur ma boite mail Orange et je ne les ai pas reçu non plus.
(Je précise que j'ai essayé aussi d'appuyer manuellement sur le bouton "relever le courrier" et qu'un son retenti après quelques secondes/minutes pour m'indiquer qu'il n'y a rien de nouveau.
A noter également que tout semble fonctionner normalement : pas de message d'erreur sur l'état des connections, que se soit à Internet, au compte Orange etc

Je suis également aller sur Orange pour vérifier qu'il n'y avait pas de règle empêchant l'application de récupérer le courrier (ex: transfert de courrier, règles etc etc), en faisant également appel à leur FAQ dans ces cas de problème et rien à déclarer non plus, tout parait normal.

Par ailleurs, j'ai essayé d'envoyer des email avec Mail et pas de problème à déplorer. (là ça devient really strange my gosh ! )

Je suis donc dans l'impasse et je ne vois vraiment pas d'où peut venir le problème.
Le nom de "Mail" est également problématique pour rechercher convenablement des cas similaires d'internautes car on se retrouve régulièrement avec d'autres applications, etc etc...

Alors j'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider dans ce cas un peu "strange" que je n'ai pas réussi à élucider (chose que, d'habitude j'arrive à faire).

Si personne n'a de réponse concernant le problème en lui même, quelqu'un pourra-t-il me dire comment je peux arriver à ré-initialiser Mail (install réinstall?) afin peut être de supprimer le problème ? (car je ne vois pas grand chose d'autre possible, pour ma part)

Merci par avance et Bonne et heureuse année 2014 à tous ! =)


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2014)

grand classique

plusieurs possibles
fichier(s) de reglage naze(s) ( très banal)

ou
indexation  naze ( très courant)
messages là mais pas vus

ou un mix

---------
reconstruire les bal 
 soit menu Mail /reconstruire , avec chaque bal

parfois ca suffit , parfois faut refaire une indexation plus proprement

reindexation en mode geek
virer les fichiers d'indexation Mail
( manip envel*op*e index, un seul p, expliquée partout y compris en archive)
et à relance Mail refait toute l'indexation
et là c'est vu ou pas vu

si messages vus , c'est terminé

si pas vus , le couac est ailleurs
 ( et sans doute la plist mail  de session à remplacer ou nettoyage plus profond)


----------



## Mac-bergoux (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour et Merci pour cette réponse prompte 

Alors, j'ai testé la reconstruction : j'ai pris peur au début car suppression de tous mes messages sauf 1 qui datait de Sept 2012. Puis finalement après avoir redémarré le mac puis l'app Mail, les mails sont revenus... mais au final ça n'a rien changer.

Pour l'indexation, je n'ai pas réussi a trouvé malgré ma fouille dans les différentes library/bibliothèque. Je télécharge Onyx pour débloquer la visibilité des fichiers cachés et ainsi j'espère trouver ce fichu dossier Mail pour enfin voir ce que je devrais voir...

MAJ 

Alors, après recherche via le Finder, je n'ai pas trouvé le fichier requis.
J'ai pu, en allant dans utilisateur/Bibliothèque/Mail trouver un dossier nommé "V2" dans lequel je trouve un dossier pour chaque IMAP ainsi qu'un dossier Mailboxes et Maildata. Mais pas de fichier ou dossier envelope index.
Et bien entendu le spotlight ne donne rien non plus :s
Je suis donc dans l'impasse.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2014)

ce n'est absolument pas un fichier caché

SI tu es vraiment encore en 10.5
il est sous ton nez 
là
maison/bibliotheque /mail/

edit et zut 
ne pas se fier aux  infos des picto configuration ( infos pas à jour) des membres


en fait t'as edité 
si tu as des dossier Mail *V2 *
c'est que t'es monté en OS
(et en plus la version Mail est dans le titre)

donc tes fichiers enveloppe index sont légèrement décalés par rapport aux anciennes versions Mail

ils sont dans ce dossier

maison/bibliotheque /mail/V2 / *MailData*/


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Janvier 2014)

L'est en 10.8.5 et Mail 6.6. L'a dit dans son post initial.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2014)

et j'ai bien dit le picto

et dans le picto y a ca
MacBook Pro Mac OS X - Leopard 10.5


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Janvier 2014)

Ben devrait vérifier ses réglages IMAP dans Mail > Préférences > Comptes


----------



## Mac-bergoux (5 Janvier 2014)

Re,

effectivement j'ai trouvé les fichiers dans /Users/administrateur/Library/Mail/V2/MailData  :rateau:

J'ai donc trois fichiers : 

"Envelope Index"
"Envelope Index-shm"
"Envelope Index-wal"

Faut-il supprimer les 3 ? Faut-il faire un backup avant et les suppr ? (je m'escuse je suis un peu novice sur ce genre de truc sous mac ^^)

PS : les fichiers se trouve bien dans bibliothèque. Mais Bibliothèque est un dossier caché. Il faut pouvoir afficher les fichiers cachés pour le voir (peut être pas sous les autres versions antérieuses, il me semble que sous 10.5 je pouvais le voir si mes souvenirs sont bons...

Note : pour les versions etc, il faut savoir que j'utilise mon compte que j'ai créé il y a déjà quelques temps, j'utilise toujours mon macbook pro 15 et je suis monté en OS, maintenant 10.7.5
MAIS , ici, dans ce cas là, c'est le macbook Air de mon père, monté lui en OS X 10.8.5 qui est en cause, d'où le fait que je mette les versions en relations avec le problèmes (pour éviter des réponses qui seraient liées à d'autres versions d'OS X ou de Mail  Voilà vous savez tout 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h25 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben devrait vérifier ses réglages IMAP dans Mail > Préférences > Comptes



Comme dit dans mon post de départ, j'ai déjà vérifier les réglages, et je n'ai rien vu d'anormal, surtout que la config marchait auparavant. 



			
				mac-bergoux a dit:
			
		

> "J'ai essayé de vérifier les réglages de Mail mais rien d'anormal, pas de changement"[...]



Elle n'aurait pas marché, ça viendrait sans doute de ça, mais là, hormis si Orange a modifié son système d'accès (IMAP supprimé ? j'en doute fort...) sinon les réglages ne sont à priori pas en cause.
Bien tenté donc, mais non. Merci tout de même d'avoir essayé


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2014)

Mac-bergoux a dit:


> Re,
> 
> effectivement j'ai trouvé les fichiers dans /Users/administrateur/Library/Mail/V2/MailData  :rateau:
> 
> ...


tu peux virer , à relance Mail va tout refaire
ca peut etre long si des milliers de messages , vaut mieux ne pas interrompre .



> PS : les fichiers se trouve bien dans bibliothèque. Mais Bibliothèque est un dossier caché.



pas caché ( au sens  fichier invisible)  affichage masqué ce qui est un peu different

il suffit de faire Aller à +ALT
et tu peux aussi  garder  l'affichage en permanence en glissant "bibliotheque"  dans la colonne laterale du finder


----------



## Mac-bergoux (6 Janvier 2014)

Sympa cette technique pour afficher le dossier bibliothèque, je ne connaissais pas du tout, pourtant j'avais recherché les différents raccourcis, combinaisons etc mais celle là m'a scié 

Perso j'avais créé un alias du coup pour l'avoir sous le coude 

OK pour les fichiers, je vais m'en occuper demain. Je vous tiens informé de l'évolution 
Merci pour votre aide et participation


----------

